# Tchaikovsky conducts Khachaturian.



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

A must-have for any music-loving aficionado.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Yeah, that would indeed be a valuable collectors item. I hope the sound is better than that for Brahms playing his own solo piano music which nobody could possibly hear. So cruel!


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

More like Kirill Kondrashin conducts Khachaturian. I think the seller is just yanking your sausage with the Tchaikovsky reference. 

http://www.allmusic.com/album/relea...to-rhapsody-for-violin-orchestra-mr0002718207
https://www.amazon.com/Khachaturian-Concerto-Violin-Orchestra-Concerto-Rhapsody/dp/B000006BAE


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

Klassik said:


> More like Kirill Kondrashin conducts Khachaturian. I think the seller is just yanking your sausage with the Tchaikovsky reference.


Undoubtedly. I figured that out pretty quickly by looking at their lifespans.

Tchaikovsky (1840-93)
Khachaturian (1903-78)

_Someone_ took a trip in a time machine.


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

Portamento said:


> Undoubtedly. I figured that out pretty quickly by looking at their lifespans.
> 
> Tchaikovsky (1840-93)
> Khachaturian (1903-78)
> ...


Ha, yeah. When I read the title of your thread, my thought was "Is someone seriously bringing up Boris Tchaikovsky on here again!?"

Boris could have conducted Khachaturian, but otherwise PI would need to step into the hot tub time machine or something. If he did, we know it wouldn't be with his wife! :lol:


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

Klassik said:


> Ha, yeah. When I read the title of your thread, my thought was "Is someone seriously bringing up Boris Tchaikovsky on here again!?"
> 
> Boris could have conducted Khachaturian, but otherwise PI would need to step into the hot tub time machine or something. If he did, we know it wouldn't be with his wife! :lol:


Maybe he and Khachaturian got into the hot tub together (although Khachaturian probably didn't swing that way...) :lol:


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

Bettina said:


> Maybe he and Khachaturian got into the hot tub together (although Khachaturian probably didn't swing that way...) :lol:


Oh, so that's what _Gayane_ was about? :lol: Just kidding Aram!

But, seriously, this thread is just fake news from Russia.


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

Klassik said:


> Oh, so that's what _Gayane_ was about? :lol: Just kidding Aram!
> 
> But, seriously, this thread is just fake news from Russia.


Yeah, I always suspected that the Sabre Dance referred to...you know...two sabres dancing together. :lol:


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

In this world of fake news we can have this one. :lol:


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Portamento said:


> A must-have for any music-loving aficionado.
> 
> View attachment 94639


Yeah, great album. I thought Cui did a better job though.


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

Hey, it's conceivable that some modern musician could have the same name. I don't know how common the surname Tchaikovsky is, but one can well imagine that if you have that surname, and you have a son, you may be tempted to give him that first name (especially if your own name is Ilya). 

I wonder what the original Pyotr Ilyich would have thought of Khachturian's work. It may well have driven him to drink a glass of unboiled water, methinks...


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I previewed it. Terrific. The recorded sound seems so 2015.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Klassik said:


> Oh, so that's what _Gayane_ was about? :lol: Just kidding Aram!
> 
> But, seriously, this thread is just fake news from Russia.


I was about to listen to some Catchy-Turian tunes, but just in the nick of time, I realized I would be Gayane-ing nothing.


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

hpowders said:


> I previewed it. Terrific. The recorded sound seems so 2015.


Yeah, the sound mixing is astounding, isn't it?


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Portamento said:


> Yeah, the sound mixing is astounding, isn't it?


Well, I know that it was a huge deal when Tchaikovsky arrived at Carnegie Hall to conduct back in 1891, so a bigshot like him could command only the best sound. He bypassed the wax cylinders and went straight to DDD.


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)




----------

